# Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR Opens a New Web Site



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda's been very busy establishing a new Tortoise & Lizard Bash Rail Road web site. Feel free to have a look./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com 

We are also doing an open house on May 17, 3:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. for anyone in the Orange County, CA area. Contact me for directions. 

Enjoy


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com 

Enjoyed the site. Thanks


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR Opens a New Web Site*

I enjoyed your site and railroad. Lots of nice viginettes. I'd seen your volcanoe before but it was nice to see other pictures of the layout to put it more in context. 

Terl


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR Opens a New Web Site*

Lovely!


----------

